# Wifi router with torrent support



## khmadhu (May 11, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a wifi router with USB+Torrent download support. 

budget:4k
any good wifi routers..?


----------



## PraKs (May 12, 2011)

ASUS N16 or check routers which supports tomato Or WRT.

Share which one you take.


----------

